# Legalization Process for the US for 1990-1999 Skylines all models.



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

*****BE FORE WARNED, ALL INFORMATION HERE IS BY MY OWN INVESTIGATION!!!*****

Before I get too far into this I want to state *VERY CLEARLY* the information that I have gathered has comes from a very reliable source along with my research into the processes that have already come about by Mtotorex, J.K. Motors (aka J.K. Technologies), and MGA Research Corporation. I do not certify all this information as to be EXACT and COMPLETE, because personally I wont start working on my Skyline until mid June '05. I have spoke with representatives and mechanical technicians from Nissan of Japan about these cars at length. I have spoke with 3 machine/fabrication shops as to the reinforcement aspects of what needs to be done. I have spoke with a current ICI certified company with the respects of contracting them to run the testing and modification process to meet EPA standard. I have spoke with my own personal mechanics as to the process of the modifications required for the ICI/EPA requirements along with the information I received personally from NoJ. This process will take time, and a good sum of money. If you have not read the information listed on file with the OVSC, and done the research I have please dont come in here and flame me for not having the right information and PLEASE RE-READ THE TITLE OF THIS POST. I can tell you with the research I have done most of the small components that are required in some aspects of the modifications can be purchased directly from Nissan of America. Matching production years with the same type/comparable US models, meaning alot of the components on the GTR are also used in the 300ZX Turbo, and alot of the GTS components are also used in the Maxima. This again is not definite information but what I have in hand states that most of them can be purchased from a US Nissan dealer.

1. "ECE" idiot light on the instrument panel has to be replaced with the US appropriate version of the same idiot light that says "Brake".

2. The Speedometer/Odometer has to be replaced with a US version and calibrated to MPH from KPH, which means going to Nissan of USA and ordering a 300zx turbo speedo and cable.

1&2- its easier to have a new instrument panel/dash panel silk screen made to replace the old one. I am looking into this process right now but I dont think its going to be to spendy.

3. The passanger side mirror has to be replaced with a US version of the mirror that has the mirror stamp that states "Objects may be larger then the appear", I guess the US drivers are the only tards that need to be notified of this fact.

4. A placard must be installed stating the Original tire size and rim size as dictated by the Nissan Motor Corporation. It must be installed in the Driver's side door jam on the back side of the door near the door handle release mechanism.

5. US model head lamps must be installed, along with front end sidemarker lights and reflectors. US model rear end sidemarker lights and reflectors must be installed same as the front. US model/compariable 3rd break light must be installed, original equipment on the 94, 95,and 96+ models of GTR and most GTS's.

6. US model warning buzzer must be installed in the steering lock electrical circuit, along with a US model seatbelt warning system on the 1990-93 models. '94+ models may not require this modification due to it being standard equipment. If it does not have the equipment you can buy the components from Nissan directly GTS models will use the Nissan Maxima same year equivelant, and the GTR models will use the Nissan 300ZX Turbo equipment.

7. Power windows must be installed on the 1990-93 models, 94+ models this option is standard.

8. Factory Air bags must be replaced on the 1990-93 models on the driver side which may take some hardware modification, and 1994+ models will have to have both driver side and passenger side airbags replaced to meet US standards. Almost ANY body shop can install and certify this process, after they are installed you have to go to Nissan and get/order the Airbag warning placard to place on the window visor(s).

9. Windshields have to be removed and replaced with a new adhesives due to issues around the corners of the windshield, possible tweaking from shipping them.

10. Fuel Systems/Exhaust systems must be modified to comply with EPA standards for emissions control and fuel economy standards. This may include having a mechanic certify that all fuel systems will shut down if the vehical is in an accident and a line is severed. There are 3 different systems that intergrated into the car that accomplish this, but all have to be verified. In this process a Cat Converter will have to be installed to meet US requirements, not meaning that it can not be removed right after you get your emissions certification. Each state is different on this process, from what I got from the EPA report I got directly from them stated this "For all intenses and purposes if you can drive into an Emissions Testing Center and pass that is all that is required." If it doesnt this may require possible ECU reprograming to meet the standards. With the newer models, 94-99 alot of this may be easier then the older vehicles because they may already met the EPA requirements. The car the used for this part of the test was never stated that I can find and they arent telling me anything. After the '96 models the OBD2 harness is different and right now I do not have any good information on it.

11. I dont have all the information on this process do to the fact that Motorex requested the pictures and diagrams of this part of the modification process be retained as confidential trade information. From the information I have received from informed sources, and photographs I have been allowed to review the following steps are the last steps in getting the car into compliance.

11a. The seat belt retaining point, harness location must be reinforced. Testing has shown that quick hard jarring can cause this assemble anchorage points to be a point of weakness. They must be removed and reinforced with a retaining plate both inside and out. I have not received information as to what the measurements must be on the plates but the must be mounted both outside and inside, welded in place. The anchorage point the can be re-attached.

11b. Same situation as 11a, the physical seat anchorage points must also be reinforced to meet the same standards. I would think this process would maintain the same measurements on the retaining plates as the seat belt anchorage points.

11c. 4 strut reinforcement supports must be added to the dash, due to the same situation that 11a testing has shown the dash area to cave if a hard impact was to happen. The location and dimensions of the struts have not yet been determined or disclosed to me or my mechanics.

11d. Lastly side impact testing has shown a weakness in the door anchorage point where the hinge from the door locks into archorage point. I have not got the specifics from my source on this but I am told the modifications are pretty simple. Once I have more precise information I will list it.

Once all these aspects have been verified and certified by qualified technicians you can present it to the DMV for whatever state you live in for a request for a VIN number. The VIN number must be mounted on the left pillar viewable from outside the vehicle. The certification that is required is still an aspect of the process I dont have all the information on but I am waiting on a letter from NHTSA right now in respects to that, once I get that information I will list it also.

****AGAIN I WILL STATE THIS IS AN INFORMATIONAL POST ONLY!!!****

Well I hope this illuminates some of the work required to import and legalize the Skylines for the US. I have already started construction of a website for the purpose of my company, and once I have the name and domain set up I will post that here for people that want to keep in the mainstream of the process. I hope on some level it helps with understanding what it takes to legalize the car we all drool over. Take care guys, I will check back later.

*96Skylineguy*

I will make a custome signature tonite, feel like a dork with this one!!!

[email protected]


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

I will state that the information I will list here is speculative because as of this time personally I have not completed the process of modifying a Skyline for US compliance. Until I do this its an informational post only. Personally I picked the GTS model I purchased on recommendation of my exporter's brother who works at NoJ. The reason behind this is because some of the systems are not as complex as those in the GTR models. So I am starting small, and working my way up to the big boys. Again let me state this fact, I have done my research, I have paid for more long distance calls to Japan, and to China then I wish to admit. I have spent hours on emails, and long distance phone calls to US locations gathering information on the process of legalizing these cars. I have also submitted a letter of intent of becoming an RI with the OVSC, along with a research request to NoJ as to the aspects of the Skylines that dont meet US compliance standard. That research request was done so that I can possibly get a letter stating from the original manufacturer of the Skylines that many of the points that have to be modified are actually met by current standards from the manufacturer. Meaning that they can give me letter of certification as to EXACTLY what they say already meets US compliance issues, which may relieve some of the legalization process. I dont/wont know the outcome of that request until I get it in hand and I will post that information for everyone to see when I get it.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

I've been seeing your posts... But MANY of us have been through the information that publicly available. There is one major problem, only a Registered Importer can verify the work. And only Motorex has the info needed to verify it.

The info you've got are part of the public petition for the legalization. But if you go through what you have, there are several mentions of structural modification that has been not publicly released (and not required to be) due to privacy concerns. In other words, Motorex is protecting it's investment. Many consider this a Monopolization, but it's not. Any RI can go through the process to make a Skyline US legal. But for them to do that the have to do a petition on their own, do their crash testing, etc to verify that their modifications make the vehicle legal.

As far a letter from Nissan, it's not going to happen. They will not make any statement of what does/doesn't fit US requirements, because it puts them in a VERY vulnerable position for a lawsuit if someone gets into an accident and they point the finger at the fact that it's not an original US vehicle.

I don't like being a nay-sayer, but the fact is over the last 5 or 6 years there have been a lot people claiming to have all the info and going to become an RI, etc. etc. Plus the Motorex is a monopoly, I'm going to get a Skyline legalized and screw them, etc. etc. Not one have ever panned out. The fact is, when you start dealing with the gov. and getting vehicles in... You have to have a LOT of money and time! And becoming a legal RI is not nearly as easy as it sounds!


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Once again, I will you are completely correct in the fact that the information I have listed is of public record. Which I stated in my 1st email, but please do me a favor, I am not some 20 year old (no offense to anyone) that is talking crap out of my ass. I don't get into any financial situation that will not profit me or one of my companies. I didnt get where I am by throwing money away. The privacy for information that Motorex has on their information ended the second they did not renew their permits for being and RI. Legally speaking the loose that acknowledgement of privacy when they dont comply with the regulations set in place by the government. Not saying I will get the information, which is not at all what I am saying. But with the options to purchase a legalized Skyline and reverse engineer the process of what is done. Giving me a point of reference to work from. I am in my mid 30's I own 3 companies now, so maybe I have a little more experience and determination then most. Like I stated in my post this is work in progress, and honestly the statement out the letter from Nissan its again for informational purposes only. But it will give me a solid base to argue from when it comes to legalizing the Skylines. But without critics and na-sayers there is nothing to again or lose other then my personal time and money. Again on the other side of that coin, maybe I am different. Judge how you will, I will see where I get.

**I never stated that this process or becoming an RI was easy**


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Not trying to be a dick, but I will rate each point with how difficlut it is. I have been a consultant to everyone that has tried or actually brought skylines in going back to the first guy in 1994.



96skylineguy said:


> *****BE FORE WARNED, ALL INFORMATION HERE IS BY MY OWN INVESTIGATION!!!*****
> 
> 
> 1. "ECE" idiot light on the instrument panel has to be replaced with the US appropriate version of the same idiot light that says "Brake".
> ...


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Nismo,

Thanks for the input! This is why I joined this forum, most of you people have alot more experience at this then I do. I just know once I get something in my head I am going to do it one way or another. Getting any input on this matter that can help me in the process of legalizing a Skyline and becoming an RI is more then appreciated. Until I do either one I dont know, which I have stated time and time again. As for reverse engineering not working, I would have a different opinion on that. I have already located a 1994 Skyline in the states right now that is supposedly already modded. So if I can hand that over to my guys at my fabrication shop I think they will be able to tell what the modifications are and/or how they were done. But again until I get one in my hands that I can physically look at I dont know. I am more then open for comments, suggestions, critics... just dont come in here and flame me for being a nood or a tard or otherwise. Because I am very educated on this matter I just lack the experience as to the process. So with that said, if/when I get this whole thing done and I start up bringing cars in the people on this forum that have contributed to the process will reap the rewards before anyone else.

I will inform everyone I got the final word on my HS-7 and my 7501 paperwork this morning and I have been approved to bring the 96 GTS into the states for 1 year without modifications or an RI or any EPA work done to it at all. You can say I abused the system to a point, but if given the ability to do so I will . At the end of that year I will have 120 days to bring the car into compliance for face seizure/exportation of the car. I have been told from US Customs they usually don't go out of their way to pursue individual cars, pretty much anything that is 4+ noncompliant cars they really start looking into from a single company or individual. This comes from someone that has dealt with importing and approving a good portion of the old ability to bring the cars in on an exclusion. There is a pretty heft fine also, but I am planning to have the RI portion done and repetition the car through customs. Since I already have 2 shops up and running, most of the problems I face are getting the correct equipment to satisfy the requirements of becoming an RI. I should be able to post some pictures of my Skyline by Friday my time, I have some now but I dont like them. The car is dirty because it has been on a lot/storage area for near 1 year.

Again I do appreciate any help and/or input that can expidite this process!

Thanks Guys


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

for such few replies, this thread holds more information than my head can take, i really want to see someone do this, but since motorex has all of the crash test compliance things, wouldnt it have to be public domain before you can use it? unless they sell them to you breaking any copyright they have to it, and then maybe more people could become registered importers, but if you dont get motorex's work, you will have to spend the money to do it.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

The only people that can request that information on their crash test results are NoJ, and NHTSA. There are other legal means to obtain the information especially because they are not an active RI right now for being suspended. There is a legal stance I can take right now that I MIGHT be able to ask for the release of information from NoJ. But that is a long shot and I dont count on it right now. But still yes it will take alot of money to do what I need to get done. Motorex from my understanding crushed 2 cars for each year for the testing purpose. All I need to do is impact test the year model or similar design model, which is why I put the research request into NoJ for a letter of current compliances for US standards because the tests that Motorex/JK Motors/MGA Research did were done a number of years ago. If I am wrong I am sure Nismo will tell me.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> The only people that can request that information on their crash test results are NoJ, and NHTSA. There are other legal means to obtain the information especially because they are not an active RI right now for being suspended. There is a legal stance I can take right now that I MIGHT be able to ask for the release of information from NoJ. But that is a long shot and I dont count on it right now. But still yes it will take alot of money to do what I need to get done. Motorex from my understanding crushed 2 cars for each year for the testing purpose. All I need to do is impact test the year model or similar design model, which is why I put the research request into NoJ for a letter of current compliances for US standards because the tests that Motorex/JK Motors/MGA Research did were done a number of years ago. If I am wrong I am sure Nismo will tell me.


You want the crash test results?

Here you go. You better have lots of paper as this is hundreds of pages of stuff.

http://dmses.dot.gov/docimages/pdf42/69793_web.pdf
http://dmses.dot.gov/docimages/pdf35/53851_web.pdf
http://dmses.dot.gov/docimages/pdf42/69783_web.pdf
http://dmses.dot.gov/docimages/pdf42/69794_web.pdf
http://dmses.dot.gov/docimages/pdf42/69795_web.pdf
http://dmses.dot.gov/docimages/pdf42/69792_web.pdf
http://dmses.dot.gov/docimages/pdf42/70703_web.pdf


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Nismo,

I already have this information, and have had it for some time now. This is where I started my investigation into what it took to legalize a Skyline. Coleman Sachs who is the head of the VMSC, Import and certification Division pointed that information out after the 1st email to him about this from me. Thank you for posting it though. Here is the information that I am trying to get my hands on or purchasing a US legal skyline and doing some comparing of a non-compliant Skyline.

Standard No. 207 Seating Systems:The petitioner stated that compliance
with Standard 207 was demonstrated in dynamic tests conducted for the
petitioner by MGA Research Corporation to establish the vehicles’
compliance with Standards 208 and 301. *These tests were conducted after
the petitioner had made structural modifications to the seat frames.*

Standard No. 201 Occupant
Protection in Interior Impact: The petitioner stated that compliance with
Standard 201 was demonstrated in dynamic tests conducted for the
petitioner by MGA Research Corporation to establish the vehicles’
compliance with Standards 208 and 301. *These tests were conducted after
the petitioner had made structural modifications to the dash area of the
vehicles.*
Standard No. 208 Occupant Crash Protection: (a) Replacement of the
driver’s side airbag on 1990-1993 models, and the driver’s and passenger’s
side airbags on 1994-1999 models with components manufactured to
petitioner’s specifications based on the results of static and dynamic tests
conducted by MGA Research Corporation. *These tests were conducted after petitioner had made certain structural modifications to the vehicle*; (b) installation of an airbag warning label on each sun visor. Petitioner stated that the vehicle is equipped with a seatbelt warning lamp and buzzer that are identical to components found on comparable U.S.-certified models. The petitioner also stated that the vehicles are equipped with combination lap and shoulder restraints that adjust by means of an automatic retractor and release by means of a single push button at all front and rear designated seating positions.

Standard No. 210 Seat Belt Assembly Anchorages: The petitioner stated that
compliance with Standard 207 was demonstrated in dynamic tests conducted for the petitioner by MGA Research Corporation to establish the vehicles’ compliance with Standards 208 and 301. These tests were conducted after structural modifications at seat belt assembly anchorage points. Standard No. 214 Side Impact Protection: The petitioner stated that compliance with Standard 214 was demonstrated in dynamic tests on both sides of the vehicle conducted for the petitioner by MGA Research Corporation. *These tests were conducted after certain structural modifications to the vehicle.* The petitioner observed that no doors opened on impact in the course of these tests.

Standard No. 301 Fuel System Integrity: The petitioner stated that compliance with Standard 301 was demonstrated in dynamic tests
conducted for the petitioner by MGA Research Corporation. *These tests were made after fuel system modifications made in conjunction with those
necessary to meet Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) requirements.*

The bold information is all that I need and/or would like to find out specifically. I have spoke with a person stating he has legalized 12 skylines in the last year alone, and has all the information needed to pass the DOT and EPA standards. He also states that the costs are very limited in these modifications, but until I go face to face with this guy I wont believe it personally. He is the one I have be speaking to about purchasing a legalized Skyline from similar to mine. If you or anyone else has access or can point me in the direction of this information I would really appreciate it alot. I only have a few more weeks until I head home so the bigger jump I have on this the better.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> The bold information is all that I need and/or would like to find out specifically. I have spoke with a person stating he has legalized 12 skylines in the last year alone, and has all the information needed to pass the DOT and EPA standards. He also states that the costs are very limited in these modifications, but until I go face to face with this guy I wont believe it personally. He is the one I have be speaking to about purchasing a legalized Skyline from similar to mine. If you or anyone else has access or can point me in the direction of this information I would really appreciate it alot. I only have a few more weeks until I head home so the bigger jump I have on this the better.


The bold information is what is contained in addendum A. Only a few people know what is in there. I do not. Others have tried reverse engineering and failed for a number of reasons.

Before you jump into bed with this guy, ask the OVSC who has had bond release other than Motorex. I don't think that anyone else has. In the past 18 months only a handful of cars have been released to Motorex and that's it (less than 5). I do know one guy that is close, but still has not gotten bond release yet. I don't talk to the NTHSA or EPA, but I talk to people that do on a regular basis and they haven't heard of anyone else getting bond release other than Motorex.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks Nismo,

Guess until I get both of the cars side by side I wont know for sure what I am looking at. Most of the rest of the mods are basic change outs from the 300zx/Maxima models so those should be real easy. I am waiting on an email from my contact at OVSC right now and I will let you know what he says. Looks like I wont be getting a GTS after all though, after speaking to some of my contacts back in the states they told me to change to a GTR model due to the fact that most of the models in the states that are legalized are GTR's. So I contacted my shipper in China and changed to a 1996 GTR. He fowarded some pics of the car that they took right before they got ready to load the car in the container. I put the pics up on cardomain and added a link to my signature. Talk to you all later.


----------

